# Best prepaid debit cards?



## ScumRag (Jun 9, 2018)

So Ive been thinking lately which the best ones are since Greendot banned me for life (don't ask- haha) but Serve by Amex is pretty good - low monthly/transaction fees & free ATMs @ 30K nationwide locations...

Chase Liquid with a costly $4.95 monthly...

Also PayPal sux ass & banned me as well but any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 9, 2018)

ScumRag said:


> So Ive been thinking lately which the best ones are since Greendot banned me for life (don't ask- haha) but Serve by Amex is pretty good - low monthly/transaction fees & free ATMs @ 30K nationwide locations...
> 
> Chase Liquid with a costly $4.95 monthly...
> 
> Also PayPal sux ass & banned me as well but any suggestions? Thanks



i use the paypal prepaid card and i like it a lot. i don't do anything nefarious with it though.

if you're looking to scam stuff, i mean, any card will do that doesn't charge you outrageous fees. you HAVE to read the fine print, since a lot of those cards (the majority of them) are designed to take advantage of poor people with fees per transaction, atm fees, high monthly fees, etc.

ideally, you should look for a card that does not charge per transaction (that'll kill you on fees) and has a reasonable ATM withdraw fee. also, a monthly charge of no more than $5/month.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 9, 2018)

ScumRag said:


> Greendot banned me for life



also, how can greendot ban you for life? just use another name/ssn/email and you'd be fine....


----------



## ScumRag (Jun 9, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> also, how can greendot ban you for life? just use another name/ssn/email and you'd be fine....



I am not in any way going to commit wire fraud by using someone else's SSN. That's what got me in that situ to begin with...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 9, 2018)

ScumRag said:


> I am not in any way going to commit wire fraud by using someone else's SSN. That's what got me in that situ to begin with...



pffftt... pansy! that's not wire fraud by the way, it's identity theft 

and no offense, it's so easy to do that if you got caught, you're doing something very wrong.


----------



## ScumRag (Jun 9, 2018)

None taken ~ admittedly an oogle @ the time in regards to all that... Still got in A LOT of trouble


----------



## Dorkimus Prime (Jun 10, 2018)

Bluebird is the only other option if you can't get netspend or paypal. There are some others but they only serve very limited areas and won't transfer well. Bluebird is in Walmart and Target so it's everywhere you go.

If your SSN is banned then you might be shit out of luck because they all use Bancorp to issue accounts. I still use my prepaid netspend but that's only because I can't open a bank account. Some loophole makes it possible for me to still get funds via prepaid.


----------



## Shaka (Jun 10, 2018)

Bluebird. Prepaid. No monthly fees/requirements. Can put money on it through any Walmart. If you happen to be in the negative when the monthly statement rolls around, instead of charging a fee, it'll deactivate your account. Have three months to put money on it before it completely deactivated. ATM fees depend on the ATM.


----------

